
A second heat wave hits Europe, with Paris expecting to reach 109F degrees today - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/a-second-heat-wave-hits-europe-with-paris-expecting-109f-on-thursday/2019/07/25/d74b6b1c-ac95-11e9-9411-a608f9d0c2d3_story.html
======
chewz
> The cause of this heat wave is a large area of high pressure, known as a
> “heat dome,” that has temporarily rerouted the typical flow of the jet
> stream and allowed hot air from Africa to surge northward. This weather
> feature is unusually intense, allowing for all-time temperature records to
> fall at the hottest time of year

Warsaw 27C, Minsk 21C, Smolensk 18C, Moscow 22C.

The same circulation is responsible for chilly summer in Eastern Europe. So,
not all bad.

[https://www.windy.com/-Temperature-
temp?temp,49.668,17.548,6...](https://www.windy.com/-Temperature-
temp?temp,49.668,17.548,6,i:pressure,m:e4RagES)

[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/500hPa/o...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/500hPa/orthographic=30.27,48.78,1459)

~~~
chewyland
Almost 8pm on Bulgaria's Black Sea coast.

29 degrees.

